# Access: Liste aller Formulare in einer MDB



## Perlmann (2. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen und ein gesundes und segenreiches neues Jahr!!

Hier ein kleines Problem, für das ich aber leider nicht die passende Lösung weiss und auch noch nicht gefunden habe (auch nicht hier...)

Ich habe 5 Access-MDB erhalten (vollgestopft mit Tabellen und Daten und sonstigen Objekten), die es zusammenzuführen gilt. Daher möchte ich zunächst alle Objekte der einzelnen MDBs hinsichtlich der Namen untersuchen.

Eine Auflistung der Tabellenobjekte und der Abfragenobjekte ist kein größeres Problem,
aber wie kann ich eine Liste aller Namen der in den MDBs vorkommenden Formulare und Berichte und Makros erhalten?

Beste Dank
Phil.


----------



## tombe (2. Januar 2007)

Hi,

habe das hier gerade gefunden :


```
Dim Formulare As AccessObject 

For Each Formulare In Application.CurrentProject.AllForms 
    Debug.Print Formulare.Name 
Next
```

Ist zwar nicht ganz das was Du wolltest, aber vielleicht kannst Du es davon ableiten.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Perlmann (2. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
besten Dank erstmal für die Antwort.
Das ist eine gute Sache, betrifft aber leider nur die geöffneten Forms, wenn ich das richtig beobachtet habe.
Gibt es soetwas auch für alle im Formularregister enthaltenen Formulare?
Herzlichen Gruß
Phil


----------



## tombe (2. Januar 2007)

Vielleicht täusche ich mich ja aber so wie ich es verstehe bekommst Du damit alle in der DB enthaltenen Formulare, nicht nur die geöffneten (warum auch).

Schau Dir mal den Link hier an : http://www.office-loesung.de/ftopic52797_0_0_asc.php vielleicht kommst Du dann ja weiter.


----------



## Perlmann (2. Januar 2007)

Nochmals vielen Dank für die Antwort,
die Prozedur hat sich leider nur auf die geöffneten Forms bezogen (steht auch so im Help), aber die SELECT klappt.
Super
Besten Dank
Phil


----------



## Perlmann (2. Januar 2007)

in diesem Zusammenhang habe ich dann auch noch folgenden Link gefunden für alle anderen Objekte:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/90989/de
best
Phil


----------

